# Story from North America. A short animated cartoon and song.



## BanMatt (Jul 31, 2010)

I forgot all about this for awhile. There's a live version too.


----------



## madewithpaint (Jul 31, 2010)

i make soooo much money playing this on the uke. took me forever to learn. 
definitely one of my favorite songs ever created.


----------



## stanktank (Jul 31, 2010)

ha! i forgot about that too! so good


----------

